# 10g Tank Diary (new soil type)



## IceSeal (Nov 20, 2006)

Decided to test the waters with a small 10g planted tank. I knew what would make good soils but I wanted to try something new. So this diary is about a new 10g and testing out a new substrate called Eco Earth which is made for reptile enclosures (made by exo terra, www.exoterra.com)

this is the start of the tank roughly 4 hrs old.

substrate: eco earth varies from 1.5"-3" (have a few rise points)
substrate 2: medium sized natrual gravel about .5-1" deep
Lighting: 1 18" florescent light strip (getting tomorrow at home depot) 15watt
Plants: unsure of yet (suggestions appreciated)

heres a few pictures to start out with, was about half hour old when pics were taken.


----------



## IceSeal (Nov 20, 2006)

UPDATE 1: 

for lighting i found a 18" dual 15 watt florescent bulb fixture that ill be using.

for plants i think ive come down to:
-Rotala Magenta for behind the rock
-Heternthera Stargrass for the mound behind the log in the corner
-Micro sword for all around the base of the log and extending between the rock and Stargrass

i cant seem to find a really low carpet type plant to cover the rest of the floor so for now my plan is to throw a few Limnobium Laevigtum in the open areas. Also i was debating weather to throw some moss on the top of the long protruding branch of the log to add a little effect but well see.

any suggestions for a carpet type would be awesome, it has to be really low though like shorter than the micro sword

Thats it for now.


----------



## Helene (May 24, 2021)

Man.... I wish you finished the diary. I am in your spot right now with a bucket of coco-soil and want to know if I can use it in a planted aquarium....


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Helene, this is a really old discussion from 2006. IceSeal hasn't been seen since 2007.

What is in your "coco-soil"?


----------



## Helene (May 24, 2021)

Michael said:


> Helene, this is a really old discussion from 2006. IceSeal hasn't been seen since 2007.
> 
> What is in your "coco-soil"?


Same as theirs, its coconut husk. Like Eco Earth. The compressed COCO nut Coir. It is a type of dirt.


----------

